# Zion - General Rifle



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi all,
We put in for this unit this year as a chance to hunt with a group of friends. I typically archery hunt, but to join in the party I applied rifle with the rest of my family/friends. Long story short, my group(my family) drew the tag and my friends group did not. I have never ventured in this unit before as my friends are the ones who have historically hunted there. They have promised to sit down and review maps and show where they typically hunt, but I prefer to have a back up plan. I plan on heading down and scouting the area before the hunt to get an idea of where to concentrate. I'm open to opinions on where to look without being too particular, I'm not looking for secret spots or even areas, just a good shove in the right direction. With the general desert type environment down there, should I wait till fall before I scout the area, or is it worth a late summer trip? Any insight is much appreciated, feel free to PM me if needed, as well as tell me to F*$% Off for asking before I put in the legwork as this is considered one of the better areas I hear. Thanks


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

The deer migrate on this unit. You will most likely be fine up high (F.S.) on opening day but will better down low (BLM) on the 2nd weekend. There is a lot of private land. Its one of the more scenic units. Good luck.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If I lived in Roy I would probably wait until at least September to do some scouting since the entire unit is almost 4 hours away. Since it is also a general season tag you have no idea what areas are extremely crowded or not as well.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

PM me if you want info.
Those deer do migrate, starting in early Oct.
It's a very hard unit to hunt.
If you scout early, scout for glassing points and roads to travel but not for deer.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

At the first sign of snow or hard frost the deer (and elk) drop off the public land at the top into the mostly private land below the pink cliffs. You better have a plan A and a plan B.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They don't even like a cold rain up high and will drop down after one.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, some good information coming in. I am currently looking into maps to decipher the public/private battle on that unit. I will for sure have plan A, B, and C to match weather and what not.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Just wondering if you got my PM?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

crimson -- you have not mentioned where you are even looking, or wanting, to hunt. You did mention desert areas.

So, are you looking at hunting Cedar Mountain, up on top? Or, are you looking at Kolob, Zion, Sands, etc...? There is a lot of area in this unit. If you narrowed down your scope, we could all probably give you some much better information to help you have a successful hunt.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

PBH said:


> crimson -- you have not mentioned where you are even looking, or wanting, to hunt. You did mention desert areas.
> 
> So, are you looking at hunting Cedar Mountain, up on top? Or, are you looking at Kolob, Zion, Sands, etc...? There is a lot of area in this unit. If you narrowed down your scope, we could all probably give you some much better information to help you have a successful hunt.


Mainly I have been looking into areas south of highway 9. One area that really interests me is the sands. I have heard some good stories out of that area but I hear the hunting is extremely difficult and you must know where you are headed in order to find the animals. This is where I'm trying to be careful and not impose on too much information. I am more than willing to put in the legwork. I'm sure once i have gone over the maps a few times and weeded out all the areas that are private I will have a more concentrated game plan.

Now that PBH has chimed in, you better believe i will have my fishing gear with me as well. Any good areas not too far from where we will be hunting to give a try?

Ridgetop, I did receive your PM and replied as well, thanks.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> Now that PBH has chimed in, you better believe i will have my fishing gear with me as well. Any good areas not too far from where we will be hunting to give a try?


Lake Powell??

Finding water out on the Sands is not an easy task. But, if you can find water you'll also find deer!

Lot's of good areas south of highway 9. I prefer the south side of the Virgin River. Harris Mountain is a popular area, as is Red Knoll (and all areas in-between and around). You'll find a fair share of other hunters out here -- The locals from Kanab hit this area pretty hard. But it's worth it, especially if you've had some weather to push the deer off the mountains to their winter range. You'll find a decent number of resident deer year round, but if the weather works out for you, you'll be in the middle of a mass migration come the second weekend of the rifle hunt.

This is good country. Lot's of memories hunting this area. Just a couple more years, and we'll be back out there with my daughter carrying the rifle!


----------

